# hawk attacked my hen!



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I caught a hawk attacking one of my hens yesterday, I scared him off.......she is ok, thank goodness I walked out there when I did or the outcome would have been different........is there anything I can do to deterr the hawk?.......I have never had this happen before......my hens free range in their yard during the day. My rooster and hens are scared to go outside of their barn today......which may be a good thing for now. The hawk did get one of my neighbors hens this morning.
Thanks, Denise


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

If your chickens free range there is very little that can be done to protect them from hawks. A couple possibilities to try:

1) Have larger animals around - like dogs, horses, goats, etc. Hawks are less likely to go for chickens if larger animals are moving around with them.
2) Hang old CD's around (this works very well in a chicken run - probably not as well for free rangers) on fish line ... their movement and sun reflection can confuse the hawks.
3) Place a couple of those plastic owls here and there.

Good luck.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Shotgun?


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Cinder.....I did just go out and hung some shiny pie pans......cd's, good idea and I wondered about plastic owls :thumb: .

Goats are in the yard next to the chickens, but do not run with them.......it was so hot here yesterday that the goats stayed in the barn under the fans until evening.

Jason......believe me shotgun is loaded and by the back door :thumb: ! Hubby has been on hawk watch all day :greengrin: !


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I just realized I posted in the wrong place :doh: !


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> I just realized I posted in the wrong place !


Thats ok...all fixed! :hug:

You say they are in a chicken yard? You can use that cheap orange plastic snowfence to cover the top.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

great advice.....everyone........ :wink: :greengrin: Hope it works.. to detour that hawk... :hug:


----------

